# 6/3/22 cuyahoga/kent pike.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

After 6:30 and knowing area would be shaded at this time. Was after smallmouths with crankbaits. Water was moving good and super clear. I really don't do good with super clear water at this spot but water felt good and cold through waders and shoot! River walking is right where I love.

After a few casts I made a change to a short billed crank bc of weeds/algae with every cast. Very next cast after a few cranks of the reel line goes tight! Felt good and thought it was a very good smallmouth. Fought fish for a few seconds then it ran with current. Took a few seconds to catch up with the fish. Once back to a tight line it immediately jumped out of water right in front of me! Pike...I kinda yelled.

Short time later in hand and some pictures. Honestly my 1st EVER pike with rod/reel. Released in a calm part of river and I watched it get its strength back for a minute before it swam off.

Awesomeness.

Don.


----------



## Dbrock84 (Apr 26, 2021)

Nicely done. I caught 1 and lost 2 last year in Kent.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...almost same spot downtown Kent. Fished a couple hours before sunset with micro lures and caught a variety of fish. I also caught what I believe is a rainbow trout. I thought at 1st it might have been a brook trout. 

Don.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Definitely a trout, which in itself is quite a feat caught in the Cuyahoga near Kent! Possibly a refugee from someones(deep water) lake or pond upstream!? You should report it to Div 3 Fisheries in Portage Lakes office. Might get some very informative intel from them? Aside from that, I’m curious why you use a snap swivel on jigs? Apparently works for you but(jimo) adds extra hardware, possibly detracting from the look/presentation? Jigs(for me) cause no line twisting. Just curious….


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

I would also report to dnr I believe it is probably a wild steelhead smelt I know of a couple small stream that will be full of baby wild steelhead in the spring literally I've caught tons of them Seineing minnows most were just inches long then the same fall went to fish early october steelhead and wa sc catching them left and right on egg patterns most then were 4-12 inches


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Went to call ODNR with several numbers and got message machines. Open Monday-Friday...I'll call Monday morning at work and make my report.

...swivels and whatnot when small lure fishing. I would say its 60/40 thing with 60% to lazy to direct tie. I like the smaller size swivel and the ease of changing lures out quickly. I do notice that the swivel dramatically effects smaller lures. Yesterday the spot I caught the trout had really fast moving water on far side and down the middle and near side was deep and not as fast moving water...the trout hit just inside of the fast water just like up at Daniels park when I get them in (current) 

Swivel in this case is ok bc of the strong current and tension on it.

Don.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

No way a steelhead smolt. They would have to get over Cuyahoga falls + Gorge Dam. We catch them every now and again further up then that. Not sure where or how they get there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Though I know steelhead are caught in the Cuyahoga from Cleveland to below Cuyahoga Falls in the CVNP, I don’t think they were ever stocked there for various reasons known only to the DNR. Plus as stated, pretty sure they can’t get over the Edison Dam! I’m amazed to see that picture Don posted and certainly hope he posts the feedback from Div. 3!(ps-If you call them, be sure to talk to someone in the “Fisheries“ dept, otherwise you might as well ask for info abt where it came from on here!)


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> View attachment 490141
> 
> ...almost same spot downtown Kent. Fished a couple hours before sunset with micro lures and caught a variety of fish. I also caught what I believe is a rainbow trout. I thought at 1st it might have been a brook trout.
> 
> Don.


My best guess would be it got out of Lake Hodgson and into breakneck creek and into the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Holy moly looks like a rainbow trout! In the Cuyahoga! Crazy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Jakethefisherman said:


> My best guess would be it got out of Lake Hodgson and into breakneck creek and into the river.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lake hodgson hasn’t stocked trout in several years, that size trout is to small to have come from there I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

snag said:


> Lake hodgson hasn’t stocked trout in several years, that size trout is to small to have come from there I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But couldn't the trout there have reproduced? You're correct in that they haven't stocked trout in at least 10 years or longer, but there are trout still in that lake. That trout came from somewhere, and I don't put my money on someone bucket stocking trout in the Hoga in that area. Trout are so sensitive to handling amd water quality.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Regardless of where it came from, nice catch twisted. And good sign that it was living in the hoga


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That is pretty neat for a trout in the river system, really a lucky one to survive pike in the river.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They stock trout in Punderson. Could it have gotten out of there and into the river? Also, some local cities do trout stockings in city park ponds separate from what ODNR does.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bdawg said:


> They stock trout in Punderson. Could it have gotten out of there and into the river? Also, some local cities do trout stockings in city park ponds separate from what ODNR does.


Really unlikely from punderson to Kent, not a big outflow out of punderson, plus it’s at least 15 miles to Kent and they have to go into Rockwell to get to Kent first. Would get eaten in Rockwell first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So after a bit a research...the hoga runs past munroe falls metropark lake wich has an out fliw connected to the hoga through a series of creek/ ditch connections. After a lot of looking into it, in the past they have stocked the lake with trout at times for children's fishing events...I found nothing recent but perhaps that's where it may have come from??? Still just speculation but I highly doubt reproduction is happening in any ohio lake...and that little fella will most Likely not survive summer Temps but who knows, either way he'll of a cool catch.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Way to small to be stockie


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

westbranchbob said:


> So after a bit a research...the hoga runs past munroe falls metropark lake wich has an out fliw connected to the hoga through a series of creek/ ditch connections. After a lot of looking into it, in the past they have stocked the lake with trout at times for children's fishing events...I found nothing recent but perhaps that's where it may have come from??? Still just speculation but I highly doubt reproduction is happening in any ohio lake...and that little fella will most Likely not survive summer Temps but who knows, either way he'll of a cool catch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


I haven't heard of any recent stockings at this lake. However, there is a small stream that runs into this lake that has good water quality and about 100 yds upstream of the lake is a freshwater spring that bubbles out of the ground and flows into this stream. Maybe this small section of stream has cold enough water year round for trout? It's a pretty small stream.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

There used to be a pond that they removed right near water works in the falls which they would stock annually with trout for a kids derby. It was right on munroe falls ave. There was a stream that runs from it to the river through the park. This had to be over 10 years ago though. I just got a house right on the river in silver lake, so hoping a few come through my area sometime! Would be amazing to land a trout in the backyard! Cool catch twisted, interested to see what odnr says. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twig72 (Dec 4, 2021)

westbranchbob said:


> So after a bit a research...the hoga runs past munroe falls metropark lake wich has an out fliw connected to the hoga through a series of creek/ ditch connections. After a lot of looking into it, in the past they have stocked the lake with trout at times for children's fishing events...I found nothing recent but perhaps that's where it may have come from??? Still just speculation but I highly doubt reproduction is happening in any ohio lake...and that little fella will most Likely not survive summer Temps but who knows, either way he'll of a cool catch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


They actually just stocked Monroe falls park with trout 2 months ago.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

dlancy said:


> There used to be a pond that they removed right near water works in the falls which they would stock annually with trout for a kids derby. It was right on munroe falls ave. There was a stream that runs from it to the river through the park. This had to be over 10 years ago though. I just got a house right on the river in silver lake, so hoping a few come through my area sometime! Would be amazing to land a trout in the backyard! Cool catch twisted, interested to see what odnr says.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought there was a pond there! I drove by a few weeks ago and it’s just a swampy area now. I lived at Studio City for a bit in my early 20s.


----------



## Dbrock84 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Good thing you had on your lucky hat. Nice catch!


----------



## Dbrock84 (Apr 26, 2021)

Moo Juice said:


> Good thing you had on your lucky hat. Nice catch!


Didn't keep me from sliding into the river!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Rainbow Trout Stocking Dates


Over 80,000 rainbow trout are released every spring in public lakes and ponds across Ohio.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had an email chat w/div 3 fisheries recently. One of the things I mentioned was a smallish rainbow trout caught near Kent in the Cuyahoga. First response was had to be an escapee from the Monroe Falls pond stocking. This pond is east of 91. I’d say the mystery is solved.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Saw today on the news that trout unlimited along with dnr stocked trout at water works.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

Rainbow trout return to Cuyahoga River in Cuyahoga Falls


Western Reserve Trout Unlimited and partner have re-introduced the sport fish to a rejuvenated body of water.



www.wkyc.com


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

So basically they're doing a put and take stocking. Seriously doubt any of the fish will survive the summer water temps.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Nice job on your first Pike twisted! Nothing like a Northern in the river or creek on light spinning gear. Gotta love when they hit that current!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just thought tonight I would like to bring this original post to full circle like. I 1st posted about my 1st ever PIKE with rod/reel ever from downtown Kent this past summer on 6/2/22. 15 days later I was putting in the footsteps 🦶 and doing some micro lure fishing when I casted a simple pink jig head/white body into deep hole under the Blue bridge...🌈trout🌈 😂...crazy at time and immediately let trout go...over the next couple of weeks I did reach out to ODNR about catch. Kinda cool now that last week rainbows were released in Cuyahoga and the promotion of fishing and whatnot is under way.

I encourage everyone to go back to top of post and read all from beginning to now and give feedback with trout stocking and what you all think with it...as the area of river that they choose and what you think will happen with most of stock? My personal opinion is from waterworks to downtown Kent there are a lot of moving water sections with deep holes and some staging/stagnant spots that are questionable???

I have fished Kent area a lot last 2 years and there are fast water spots that are cool even in dead of summertime and in (drought) season. I'm not convinced but do believe that some trout could manage all year in before mentioned area. I also get/understand that the rainbow I caught back on 6/17/22 @ 8:33 pm Friday after da job was a shot in the dark 🌑. All I know is that the Cuyahoga and the fishing part of it doesn't get it's justice like.

Other notes/stuff n' things.

The pike lol...gonna get fat with trout in system.
The small mouths...same as Pike.

Hey good to great fishing in Kent and waterworks area going forward...my take is that all who fish it do the part of (fishing 🎣) police 🚨 it and report it right here on OGF.

Enjoy the night and pictures.

Don.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I created a Google Form survey to help collect data on the TU trout stocking in this section. It is all anonymous and I'm hoping to share it with TU and ODNR to encourage more fish to be stocked in that stretch next year based on the success of this year.









Cuyahoga River Fishing Report


Please answer the questions below.




forms.gle


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Jakethefisherman said:


> I created a Google Form survey to help collect data on the TU trout stocking in this section. It is all anonymous and I'm hoping to share it with TU and ODNR to encourage more fish to be stocked in that stretch next year based on the success of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will report back for sure! Last year I was lucky enough to get a property right on the river and fish frequently in the backyard. Since they stocked, the river rose over the weekend and i was too lazy to put on the waders to get out to the rapid section nearby, so haven’t been able to really target the spots I think they could be. Hopefully I will have an opportunity to get a few. I’ll prob try a few different methods and see how it goes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Jakethefisherman said:


> I created a Google Form survey to help collect data on the TU trout stocking in this section. It is all anonymous and I'm hoping to share it with TU and ODNR to encourage more fish to be stocked in that stretch next year based on the success of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea!
Do we know if they clipped fins? (Sorry if I missed this). It would be interesting to see how far downstream they go and could be confused with steelhead.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

There is still the large "gorge" area downstream from Cuy. falls going to Kent, right?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bluefinn said:


> There is still the large "gorge" area downstream from Cuy. falls going to Kent, right?


My bad, Kent


Bluefinn said:


> There is still the large "gorge" area downstream from Cuy. falls going to Kent, right?


My bad , Kent would be upstream. Is there still the big waterfall by the gorge?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ended up fishing behind the house on Saturday morning. Sun was just coming over the trees and all the fall colors were in its full glory. Made my way out to the sandbar I usually cast off of and started tossing a small 2” suspending jerkbait. After a few casts, fish on and it was my first rainbow in the hoga! Ended up with a bunch more and it was an absolute blast. Next up will be to get them on the fly. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Right now, the fish could be anywhere in the river. In the summer, waterworks will not have enough flow or shade. These fish will either go upstream to Kent where the fast water is, or downstream to the fast water by the Sheraton. If they live there year round, they will grow and provide some interesting angling oppurtunities!


----------

